# rokport or echo report



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has driven by rockport or echo in the past couple days 
and if a boat can be launched yet?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

If you worried about the ice both Reservoirs are Ice free


----------



## cbkalpine (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wondering if the lake is filling yet. Last time i was there, the water level was lower than the end of the launch ramp


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Drove by both yesterday. Both are merely large ponds in mud filled basins. They wont be filling up until the end of runoff season, if they fill at all


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, they will fill.
Rockport has a capacity of around 62,000 acre feet, they estimate there is over 184,000 acre feet of water upstream this year.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

How can you guarantee that when nobody knows what the releases will be out of rockport? Its all speculation at this point. Flows will be above flood guage height above rockport. That will happen. According to all models and forecasts. But if the releases are also high, there's a chance it will not fill. The only people who know that are water operations personnel when they open up the gates.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Your right, and I never guaranteed it,
But,
I'm confident enough to make a wager on it, are you confident enough that it won't fill to do the same?

Simple wager, if Rockport has so much as one drop go over the spillway between today and the end of the water season in Sept. I win. Dinner at the Spring Chicken a fair wager? We'll ask the guy who runs the concession at Rockport be the judge, he's there every day.
Balls in your court.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Fair enough. Unfortunately the spring chicken has closed down


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Peoa Diner?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hell why not just make it cheaper and pay for/eat the pizza from the gas station near the off ramp to Rockport! My bet is that it will fill!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Once the season cranks up, they have some mighty good B-B-Que there too, or had in the past anyway.


----------

